

RIT48: 48 hours to pitch, plan, and launch a web or mobile startup - iwaffles
http://rit48.com

======
IanMikutel
Pitch videos from every team & live voting for a 6th Fan Favorite to make the
finals going on now at: <http://vote.rit48.com>

gkoberger and I are 2/5 judges and after visiting with a bunch of the teams
throughout the weekend, I'm super pumped to see what they end up with
tomorrow!

------
burgreblast
I'm probably a lone voice here, but why the obsession with speed? Speed of
execution is only one (tiny?) component of innovation.

I understand the need to ship, and fast iterations can be useful, but whenever
I see these 24 and 48 hour Launch a Startup! projects I wonder how much better
some of them could be if the thinking had been refined for more than a few
hours. Business that are worth owning (and running) probably deserve more
careful and deliberate upfront thought.

Maybe these events are just about practice in rapid prototyping and
discovering teammates, and not really intended to be "businesses"?

EDIT: on further thought, maybe it's just that the participants' opportunity
cost is sufficiently low to make doing anything the more attractive option. In
that case, Get Out There and Make Something.

------
acron0
We have something very similar in he UK called <http://launch48.com>

These are great events. Can't recommend them enough, especially for developers
looking to learn more about the 'business process'.

------
fishtoaster
I've participated in this twice; it's pretty fun, and has more of a business
focus than many similar hackathons. It's a good experience for developers like
me to work on a small team with bizdevs and designers.

------
cme
Great to see my alma mater doing competitions like this! Looking forward to
seeing the results.

------
vitno
I'm interested to see how this turns out.

------
Animus7
I was actually shocked by the list of sponsors, because it looks like they
didn't have a couple hundred for a quick professional design job. Text gifs,
inline script tags, default UA fonts.

Yes, I understand that the site isn't the focus here -- but no web startup
would get away with a mess like this, making this whole thing feel very
ironic.

Not to mention that you're making an unfavorable impression for your new
startup when your intro video link looks like it was made in MS Paint.

